# 2/28/09 8-12" storm



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

last night it started with a few flakes, they called for 1-3" today...about 11am they changed it to 4-8" at that time i went home and hooked the plow up and started, then now by 6pm theres atleast 8-12" out there and i'm not sure when its going to stop im sure i'll have to go out again..but right now im tired and cold/wet lol

this monring


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

my explorer, and my pickup


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

and the vid


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

send some of that snow my way, we need more


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I miss the snow

Nice job


----------



## crewcutenterprises (Feb 2, 2004)

Good morning,

Where did you get the plow ends to make it a box plow??

PM me, thanks


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

send a few inches to cincinnati


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for sending us some snow! we're supposed to get 8-14" tonight into tommorrow!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Looking good, I could really use one nice storm here...


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

I need more snow in IL.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks guys!

the wings for the plow came from my work, the local boss dealer we install alot of them, they are custom made.

well tonight we're getting another 10" or so...pics later!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

not as much as they thought, but we got around 6" at my house..worked the truck pretty well since it was wet snow.


----------



## miltonplower (Jan 7, 2009)

nice truck love those old ford's was looking at one for my son over the weekend ended up buyying one to redo and it will be good for next year


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice fluffy snow by the looks of it. Kinda funny, I think I already miss it. LOL

Is that your pet moose?. He looks really healthy, must have lots to eat.


----------



## miltonplower (Jan 7, 2009)

can i get that color for mine ford to some where?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks, yeah the truck does allways seem to look good dirty or clean lol

and nope sorry the moose wasnt a pet, they are wild and can be kinda crazy..a guy at the college got killed in '92 i believe from getting stomped to death by a moose.

oh and the color on the truck came on late 90s - early 00 ford rangers/explorer sports and sport tracs and is called 'manderian copper"

btw all the snow is almost gone now


----------

